# Luxury Vehicle Drivers: Do You Park Far Far Away?



## SunnyDaze

The title says it all. For those of us who drive luxury vehicles: Do you park at the far end of a parking lot for the sake of sparing your ride from door dings? 

Just curious...


----------



## Rades

Not to the extent of ridiculousness, but I'll drive a tiny bit further to get a spot with vacant spots on either side rather than park next to some soccer mum's SUV


----------



## blackbox1011

my cars are not even that nice but I still try and do this.


----------



## jcbarnard

Define luxury vehicle lol I don't want any of my cars dinged up no matter what they are worth. plus I like the exercise 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet

I used to make fun of my step dad when he would drive in circles to find "just the right spot". While my car was in the shop a few years ago I borrowed his 90 Acura. I thought I would be nice and wash it before giving it back. I stood back and did not see even one ding on this car, it was perfect! Since buying my M5, I do take extra care to park her safely.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Agreed. The extra walk is good for me and people are generally disrespectful or oblivious when parking. 

A few months ago I parked close to a mall entrance while I was pressed for time. I came out and found a massive dent in the left rear door of my X5. The gentlemen who did the damage left his business card and paid for the door to be painted. There are some great folks left out there! 

That being said, I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Gunnar_917

You don't need to have a luxury vehicle to do this. 

Im as precious about either of my cars - the toy and the nice car. I park, or try to, next to a car that looks like it is taken care of so it won't be kissing my car when leaving.


----------



## SunnyDaze

Gunnar_917 said:


> I park, or try to, next to a car that looks like it is taken care of so it won't be kissing my car when leaving.


Very true. I try to be selective and use "context clues" when there are no far off or isolated parking spots.


----------



## anabuki

Yes, I do...


----------



## tickwomp

Might not be considered a luxury car, but my BMW was always parked away from the front and under a light post. I park my wife's Prius under a light, also.


----------



## CUSO

I know this is smug, but oh well. I park anwhere, I simply get a new CTSV every 6 Mos for last 2 years. Never worry about dings, or kids melted crayons. Ever been beat in a street race with a guy who has 2 car seats in the back seat? You will get smoked...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

CUSO said:


> I know this is smug, but oh well. I park anwhere, I simply get a new CTSV every 6 Mos for last 2 years. Never worry about dings


My Grandpa did that too.....disposable Caddys. Garden City, His neighborhood was sprinkled with his old Fleetwoods.


----------



## Kenng

Luxury or not I always try to look for the best spot for my cars. Don't want to pay for a nice car so someone can ding it up.


----------



## SunnyDaze

CUSO said:


> I know this is smug, but oh well. I park anwhere, I simply get a new CTSV every 6 Mos for last 2 years. Never worry about dings, or kids melted crayons. Ever been beat in a street race with a guy who has 2 car seats in the back seat? You will get smoked...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


There's nothing wrong with turning cars over quickly! I keep mine for the long haul. Before I wound up as a professor I made my living turning wrenches. I tend develop relationships with my vehicles.

I haven't street raced in over a decade and a half. I hope those car seats are empty while you're going at it.


----------



## blazet007

i don't really need to drive a luxury vehicle before isolating my car if the space is available


----------



## Mediocre

I now park farther away in my old truck than any of the cars I ave owned, because it is easier to park a truck where there is more space lol


----------



## 1960brookwood

Another one that parks way out regardless of whether it a sunny day toy or my daily driver.


----------



## gophishin

I always look for the best spot, which is usually father away, however I sometimes find it actually saves me time to pull into a large parking lot and just park in the back, rather than circle for a few minutes to find a lazy spot up close. My go to grocery store is a more affluent clientele and it always cracks me up how many of the 'active wear' crowd are too lazy to walk to/from their car or to take their cart to the return.


----------



## Silvertouran

Some van drivers parking is just mental.


----------



## chochocho

+1 extra walk is worth it


----------



## ThomG

My car is completely aluminum. It's very expensive to get a ding/dent repaired, and damage stretches the metal. So yes I park far away.


----------



## thomasrhee

I used to many years ago until I realized no matter how far away or how isolated of a place you park, there's always some ass in a junker who decides to park right next to you. Never fails.


----------



## drawman623

Parking a distance is about microexercise.
I consider were medians and islands are located to ensure no one will park next to me.
I worry about sap in trees overhead too.

For "grocery getting" chores I take my Nissan. No matter where I park at certain common venues, there is no safe place.


----------



## Stelyos

i have IBEX on my benzes and they all look not only new but clean. tree sap and bird poo doesn't stick and no door dings to be found. i don't know the details of it, but going forward all my cars will get it. i'm not one to baby my car and i've definitely noticed a huge difference from past cars to the new ones with IBEX. the once or twice that i do get a car wash, it's super obvious that the only thing that's dirty are the wheels.... pretty crazy whatever product it is.


----------



## Split Second

I guess it depends on the parking lot. Generally I will park further away; however, if the lot is crowded, that is not always an option. Sometimes I will have to take the first available spot, and at that point I am at the mercy of the driver parking next to me.

You can park further away, and still have some careless idiot park next to you, or have a stray grocery cart make its way to the side of your car. You can exercise caution 99% of the time, but that 1% when you are in a hurry and chose to park closer, may cost you. Trust me, I learned this the hard way, so I've come to relax and not worry so much about parking.


----------



## Townshend

Typically no and especially never take up multiple spaces. I tend to find it arrogant parking away from others. I'm just a regular guy!


----------



## Arxs

I don't even have a luxury car per say (Focus ST at the moment, Mazdaspeed 3 before that and even less luxury before ) and I have ALWAYS parked far / remote / trying not to get too many people close to my car. I am a little nuts about my car. Living in Quebec, imagine how I feel about all those #$%?& rock chips from the salt/sand/rocks they put to help with traction on the roads. 

But, in the end, it IS just a car. It,s sheetmetal. But I try to preserve it best i can!


----------



## marcmc

The elevator to the lowest floor of my parking garage is broken, so nobody parks down there except for me. lol. In spite of that, I'm no douche, I only park in a single spot;-)


----------



## RobbyCC

thomasrhee said:


> I used to many years ago until I realized no matter how far away or how isolated of a place you park, there's always some ass in a junker who decides to park right next to you. Never fails.


Yes, this so much.
It's gravitational attraction.

I find the "slightly away" to work much better, looks like cars left around you, instead of the "I parked my precious car here" such that the junker-driving Lookie-Lous come flocking.


----------



## vicelord

I don't go out of my way to park in the middle of nowhere, but I also am careful to not leave my car in potentially hazardous spaces, i.e. parking between two beat up cars to save 50 feet of walking is not for me but I'll leave my car just about anywhere as long as it isn't obviously dangerous.


----------



## Vlance

I tend to park away, but my car also has longer doors, so it works both ways, and I don't ding anyone else either.


----------



## JuanPablo046

As far as the closest "safe" place is. I hate door dents.


----------



## wfan

I started doing this when I got an FX35. Ended up hating the car and getting rid of it, but I still park my ratty Honda far away. The exercise is beneficial and it's usually easier to get into and out of the spot. I never did understand the folks who drive around looking for a close spot at the mall before walking around for hours...


----------



## ascari_2

Yes, and my reward is the lack of unsightly door dings. Also can't hurt to get a few extra steps in during the day.


----------



## DonQuixote

wfan said:


> I started doing this when I got an FX35. Ended up hating the car and getting rid of it, but I still park my ratty Honda far away. The exercise is beneficial and it's usually easier to get into and out of the spot. I never did understand the folks who drive around looking for a close spot at the mall before walking around for hours...


I actually do it for the exercise more than anything else. Or go for shady spots in the hot summers.


----------



## Brewersprts

I park so far away at Walmart that I'm in the field across the street.









Just kidding. But I do park far away. Or I if there is an open spot next to one of those cement grass area things, I will park really close to it so there is ample room next to me.


----------



## AlphaM911

I park where there's a couple of vacant spots or a spot next to the handicapped parking space. One time a few years ago with my first Porsche I parked next to a handicapped parking space and still this idiot woman and horrible children that she cannot control parked so close to mine at an angle and one of her out of control kids swung the door open and dented my Porsche. I got her information and filed a claim.


----------



## Watchman83

I always do this !!


----------



## Vintelligence

Yes I do! People are not always careful with others things.

An own parkingspot at my house is also a must have for me.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Anytime I drive a car I like, be it my vw or bmw, I am deliberate where I park. I will often choose an end spot over parking far away.


----------



## farmer1234

not necessary, I always park my BMW next to similar cars with good condition. That's how I know the owner won't hit my car when he/she opens the door.


----------



## walltz

Alway try my best to get that space.


----------



## markz100

I usually don't care where i park as long as long as the space is free i'd part there.


----------



## meloie

My high-end car is now coming on 5 years so I don't make that extra effort anymore.
However, during the first couple of years I was extremely paranoid where I parked it.
e.g. parking garages instead of the street.


----------



## mlacer

ShortOnTime3 said:


> Anytime I drive a car I like, be it my vw or bmw, I am deliberate where I park. I will often choose an end spot over parking far away.


Lol. Is there anything better than getting an end spot on the right side of the other car?


----------



## dmmai

.
For me it's yes.

Whether a new BMW, my 26 year old work car (300,000+ miles) or my 18 year old JEEP Grand Cherokee (180,000 miles). No difference. My cars don't have a bunch of door dings.

It's personal preference, priorities, needs and locale. We are all different in our lives, needs, likes and priorities. Makes life and people interesting*!*

Certainly in households with children, keeping a car looking "like new" is somewhat unrealistic and not likely. In crowded urban centers, unlikely as well. That's just reality.

We live in middle America where the automobile is literally a way of life. No subways, no commuter trains, no thousands of taxis (_but we do have Uber_) ... we just have our cars. In major cities travel seems to be measured in minutes, whether walking, biking, taxi, train. Here travel is measured in miles ... *lots* of miles ... every day.

I always have and always will care about what my cars look like, for several reasons, some personal and some financial. Pride of ownership is one. But value is another. An unkempt car is unappealing at trade-in time. Needless door dings devalue a car much more than you might think. And, _sometimes_ give a hint about the owner. Ask an experienced car dealer. If the owner didn't take care of the outside of the car, why would you presume they took care of the important workings of the car. Trade-in value diminishes accordingly. For me that matters. Just my personal preference.

No different than how I handle and care for my timepieces. _You probably take reasonable care of your watch_...?

Just my $.02 worth from this little corner of the world.


----------



## mharris660

No


----------



## Mark355

I don't own a luxury automobile, but I do park defensively wherever I go. Sometimes, I return to find some welcomed company like this GTR.


----------



## AlphaM911

Maybe :-d


----------



## RoscoP

Yes, park far away.


----------



## jghall

Yes. Though also did the same when driving my old Volks too. Kind of like taking the stairs vs. elevator at work, look at it as free exercise.


----------



## Nokie

As far away from everything and in the corner of wherever I am, always.


----------



## Mark355

AlphaM911 said:


> Maybe :-d


GT4? Nice!


----------



## Ugly-Nugget

I tend to use defensive parking and what I refer to as the parking lot rules, I started using the term parking lot rules enough that the girlfriend started to ask me about the parking lot rules so here they are and not in order of importance just the basics running through my head as I drive into a parking lot.

1. Find an end spot with a curb or meridian so you can snug up to it and leave the extra room just in case.
2. Park beside or even better, between 2 well kept cars (they don't have to be fancy)
3. Don't park beside cars with baby seats (these people don't hit your car on purpose but their focus is elsewhere)
4. Don't park beside people who can't center their car in the parking spot
5. Don't park beside the elderly parking spots
6. Don't park beside handicap spots (once again it wouldn't be intentional they sometimes just need the room)
7. Don't park beside pieces of ...., I am not talking about older vehicles but unkept and abused
8. Stay away from parking by bigger trucks. A lot of parking stalls are not set up for big vehicle like this so they get jammed in there.
9. Don't go to far away from the crowd. If the parking lot is empty don't go way past the other vehicles into a remote corner this will surly attract the douche bags.
10. Be weary of mini vans. Yes the vehicle doors slide but kids are kids and scuffs and scratches are just as annoying. 
11. Avoid the really busy times at the stores and places you choose (hard to do sometimes)
12. Remember the most important rule don't park in 2 spots like an ass. 

I find if you are sensible and look out for these things you will greatly minimize your door ding occurrence.


----------



## mparthas

I park my 2007 BMW Z4m far far away from others and thus far it seems to have survived unscratched.


----------



## Harley90

Whenever I park away seems like someone is there to park very close so I kind of just park next to curbs when able.


----------



## Just1n

I don't drive a luxury car by any means, but usually get shortchanged at work by some ..... in a leased BMW who parks across two spaces because he doesn't want his hideous, electric blue Z4 to get scratched.


----------



## R35GTR

I usually will try to park away from others, but not all the way across the lot. A few spaces away is usually enough. Sometimes parking too far away causes more unwanted attention than just leaving a small buffer of spaces.


----------



## watcher88

Not to the point of being OCD but I do park in a not too crowded area.


----------



## anabuki

as far as possible ;-)


----------



## bryan00

I have jaguar Xf which i park any where that that is very spacious and close to other cars of its rang cause i believe people that drive luxury cars wouldn't want to have a dent on their cars as much as me.


----------



## Jackalo626

AlphaM911 said:


> Maybe :-d
> View attachment 7662826
> View attachment 7662842


What a beautiful car, congrats. Fav brand of mine but the dream car is a much slower and more attainable for me 930 Porsche.


----------



## CTS-V




----------



## ie watches

yes. but not crazy far


----------



## hedgehog_

If u consider a bmw as a luxury one i just park it wherever i find a place lol, even when it was new i never were that picky. Depends on the concept of luxury car though


----------



## krizj

A habit I just can't get away with, alway careful of were I park my car especially when I go to the mall....it will break my heart if I get back to my car and notice a dent or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miscexpense

I'm sure we all do this to an extent. My self I try and park against a plant bed or wall etc. so I'm only exposed on one side


----------



## Sxgt

Yes - I try to find a curbspot so one side is protected. Inevitably when I post far out I come out to someone park right next to me even if there are plenty of spots closer.


----------



## Jeff113

I always try to park away! As a car gets older, I tend to make more exceptions and park closer to others. But even in my 8-year-old WRX, I was careful about where I parked it most of the time.


----------



## tzwick

I won't drive extremely far away. Normally just look for good corner spots. Car already has some dings on it, though, so I should probably start moving further away.


----------



## mountbatten

For about the first three months after I took delivery of my X3, I did park at the rear of every parking lot. Then one day, I noticed a scratch on the hood. Stopped going out of my way after that, as I knew in the long run it would be a losing effort.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

I don't do this for a number of reasons, but mostly for two reasons. One, it's a losing battle; any car is going to get dings and scratches here and there no matter how you treat it. Two, I drive a 2016 CTS-V how it's meant to be driven -- extremely fast and extremely aggressively on a closed track. The nicks, scratches and general damage I'm doing to my car while doing that are much worse than a door ding here or there -- and it's all worth it because the car is an awesome satanic death rocket.


----------



## abercrombie

This topic made me chuckle. Yes, I do park as far as possible.

I also try to find a space where only one car will be along side my own if the lot were to fill up.


----------



## conkmwc

I can't be bothered. I've never worried about dings and have found that most people won't do that to you where I live.


----------



## r171pt

I park always far or even if I can go walking (I love to walk) do it that way. A door ding could easily ruin my entire week and mood.


----------



## SunnyDaze

I parked my X5 in a lot a few days go at a shopping center near our home. I was between two cars when I parked. I didn't make the effort to park far away. 

When my wife and I returned there was a POS S-10 Blazer parked about 6 inches away from my driver's door. My mirror was less than an inch away from their hood. My wife climbed through the hatch and into the driver's seat. 

You should legally be permitted to flatten the tires of people who park like that.


----------



## maylebox

r171pt said:


> I park always far or even if I can go walking (I love to walk) do it that way. A door ding could easily ruin my entire week and mood.


^This

I look for any excuse to get a little more exercise every day and distant parking helps. Most people in parking lots could care less whether they bump a car door or a shopping cart into my car, but I do. It's got a few minor blemishes and surely will get more but I'd like to keep it to a minimum while I own it. My daily driver is no luxury car and it gets parked anywhere without worry.


----------



## MV-22

After I paid $1100 out of pocket to fix a door ding that I got in my 335IS, I park as far away as possible, and always on an end spot if possible, because that cuts your risk by almost 50%.


----------



## Mindy T

In my place, it is not advisable to park too far if you don't want your car to be carnapped.


----------



## Toothbras

You guys need a company car, door dings worry me about as much as.... well, nothing


----------



## Cliffio

I normally look for spots farther away, but, I'm not crazy about it. Been lucky so far. -911


----------



## fumiyasu

I worry about this if I am driving a classic car that is not replaceable easily, but for me, modern cars are replaceable and will be replaced every few years and so I don't mind that much on the odd scratch.

Then there's the defender that I drive on Fridays. People can bump into me sills all day :-d:-d. I actually had a lady reverse into me whilst I was sitting in the Land Rover in a parking space. It made a hole on her plastic bumper but not a scratch on mine lol...


----------



## tar6

I like the idea of parking far away from other cars, but i never put that into consideration when packing i don't know why.


----------



## the pearl

depends if the luxury car is the daily driver or not - luxury but daily driver park like a normal guy --- sports car or classic car.... that to me is like a high end watch you can tell the time just as well without spending as much but its not about the utility its about the feeling


----------



## RubyRose

My car is not a luxury car per say however it's worth more than twice my annual salary so to me it's a luxury. I don't park miles away but I do look for similar nice cars to park beside in the hope like me they care about their car so will take car opening and closing their doors not to hit mine.


----------



## humblerich

I always look for sufficient parking space on both sides and I try my best not to park beside van or lorry as they may load or unload stuff. If there's a parallel parking, I'd go for it!


----------



## Argali

I don't have a luxury car by any means, but I typically park way out there. Drives me nuts too when I make my long walk out to BFE and find someone has parked right next to my car.

If/when I get my dream car, I think I'll just take it through drive-throughs.


----------



## Aleblanc

I park way out there as I don't want to put up with damage on my otherwise pristine vehicles - both my DD and my summer cars.


----------



## hobefabu

I try not to got so far out that when it's very hot or cold I regret my choice of parking space.


----------



## GreenManalishi

Most people couldn't care less if their door slams into my fender. So yes, I try and park as far away as possible from others. My car isn't a luxury car, but it is one I've wanted for some time. Before this one I wasn't as particular.


----------



## Blackranger3d

Just a BMW, but no. Live on the edge.


----------



## Camdamonium

Always. I can't complain about the extra 30 yard walk, I'm sure it improves health. That and I hate it when I walk back to my car and see the bad door dings with paint chips. I have no patience for poor drivers.


----------



## Donp34

It drives my wife nuts but it takes me several trips around a parking lot to find a a spot "safe enough" to park in.


----------



## dasoler

I always try to do this but laziness can sometimes win. If I am parking between cars I make sure they look like nice cars, if they look questionable I keep driving until I find a better spot or drive to the back of parking lot.


----------



## erdnase

i'm glad to know I'm not the only person who drives round car parks looking for the safest spot to park. If you watch the some of the clowns parking their cars you wonder how they ever passed their driving test.


----------



## anabuki

They're scared, so they dont even think about it... ;-)


----------



## fastfras

If my car has to park near anyone... i usually take the wifes' SUV and leave my baby parked at home.


----------



## dannyking

dasoler said:


> I always try to do this but laziness can sometimes win. If I am parking between cars I make sure they look like nice cars, if they look questionable I keep driving until I find a better spot or drive to the back of parking lot.


+1 to that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

erdnase said:


> If you watch the some of the clowns parking their cars you wonder how they ever passed their driving test.


Tell me about it. I was taking my son to swimming classes and by the time we came out somebody had banged my front right door pretty hard. Filthy buggers did not even leave their insurance info or number. They took advantage that there were no cameras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Used to, but my now old-ish Lexus LS460 has its fair share of scratches so I park it anywhere. My brand new Ford F-150 however.... I park it well away from anyone else. Don’t scratch my baby!!! Hahaha


----------



## American Jedi

I park wherever I want.


----------



## Tonystix

I don't bother anymore, because even if I park far away with no cars anywhere in sight, my car will be surrounded by beaters when I return. Happens every time.


----------



## dan360

I used to. Anymore it really doesn't matter because they'll find you eventually anyway.

Once they get a couple door dings you stop caring as much.


----------



## F7LTHY

Use it as an excuse to get some exercise


----------



## wjhoffmann

I try to avoid them with the weekend cars. That normally means circling the parking lot looking for an end spot, one next to handicap wide spot, one away from the hustle. If none of those, I look for minivans - sliding doors are much less likely to ding versus the kids piling out of the back of a suburban. If I'm in my daily driver, I still look for a good spot, but am not nearly as picky.


----------



## mpatton4re

Yes! I park way out on the back 40. I get some steps in on my Fitbit and my car is safe from inconsiderate a$$-hoes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMLS430

I avoid parking close to others. Depends on the place like mall or Walmart. Definite yes, but someone always manages to park close regardless


----------



## anabuki

I don't care... ;-)


----------



## lawtaxi

No. It is just a car.


----------



## ady1989

anabuki said:


> I don't care... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13622953
> 
> 
> View attachment 13622959


That's an insanely cool paint job on the Busa!


----------



## captainscott

Always, I like to walk and hate door dings.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Absolutely. I park far and I like to walk.s o acomplish 2 things at once. Get some walking done and save the car from idiots in the parking lot.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanPablo046

And every time I keep parking a bit farther


----------



## dealer-1

My wife tells me people are the rat pack, it doesn’t matter where you park , could be a row of parking spaces and all empty except yours. The rat pack will not take an empty space away from yours , they will park right on the side of you .. try it .. never fails


----------



## francorx

I admit I do it regularly, especially at work

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Always, but no matter how far away i park, someone always encroaches on my space!


----------



## Royal68

I live in NYC so no matter where I park its kinda the same


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Of course.


----------



## boci202A

My Audi A8L is parked as far away from anyone else, as possible.


----------



## Nokie

For me thank goodness they created an app that finds your car.......


----------



## TMats

Always have, always will, and it doesn’t matter whether I’m driving my DD, an F-150, or our 911


----------



## Ron521

I park where I want. I have people who make sure no one parks near me.


----------



## blobtech

I generally park further away, yet have ended up with several shopping cart dings. People tend to be discourteous and irresponsible in my area.
Not sure if this was posted somewhere in the 13 pages but If I could, maybe I would:


----------



## Buschyfor3

Yes. I always park in the "north-forty" anywhere I go.

No, it doesn't make a hill of beans difference. Too many lazy people can't be bothered to take 15 seconds and push their shopping cart back to the receptacle in the parking lot. Inevitably that shopping cart will find its way into the side of your car, usually assisted by the wind.

I also find it bemusing when I park and there is not another car around for 10-15 spots in either direction... only come back out and find: 1) someone parked in the spot directly next to me; and 2) this driver has half-assed parked their car in the spot such that they're so tight on one side that the likelihood of suffering a door ding is nearly guaranteed (this grinds my gears more than anything else).

Really frustrating when you go so far out of the way to avoid the idiots. I try to keep my BMW looking nice; the biggest problem I've found is that other people fail to have any common sense or common courtesy towards others' personal property.


----------



## Watchguy08

I use to be that guys that would park far away from everyone, I'm still cautious but starting to not care so much.


----------



## nomking77

I always love to park in a free place with less Vehicles.


----------



## canonken

Not that I have a 'luxury' car, but when I bought my new car, it was my daily driver and I park it wherever I want unless it is obviously reckless.

3 years later there is not as much as a tiny door ding on it. Funny how that works...


----------



## jkpa

My wife always makes fun of me for parking as far away as possible from other cars. I don't do it much anymore. When I was being careful, some idiot still hit my Lexus' bumper while he was parking and cracked it. Now I parked it wherever, whenever.


----------



## heywatchit!!

My car isn't even expensive but it's fairly new and I'll usually park it in a less crowded area. I miss being able to knock supermarket carts out of the way with my old beater


----------



## Catatafish

Regardless of what I'm driving I will only park on an "end spot" protected by either a median, a curb, a handicapped spot, etc. That immediately reduces my ding chance by 50%. I will also evaluate other criteria like how far the nearest car is, whether they were able to keep it in between the lines, how many dings does their car have, whether they backed it in or not, how long is their door (two door cars are bad) and how fat I perceive the occupants to be (need to swing their door open farther). It's bordering on neurotic and I own that. And it's not just the property damage that pisses me off. It's being reminded of how selfish and inconsiderate other people are.


----------



## CallMeJarob

Im with some of the above, end spots always!


----------



## GrussGott

Watchguy08 said:


> I use to be that guys that would park far away from everyone, I'm still cautious but starting to not care so much.


This.

I used to baby my cars, did all of my own detailing (menzerna ftw!) ... then I moved and didn't have a garage and giving the difficulty of keeping up (even getting it detailed) I kinda fell off. Then my car with special order paint was hit and I thought there'd be no way to restore it but the shop did a great job. Ever since then, if it's a place with high beater traffic then I park far away (e.g., costco), otherwise I park where ever.

Also, sometimes you can't avoid it - luckily I live in an area with a lot of nice cars and generally people are really good about not door dinging - my current car has not been babied at all and has no dings so far in a year and half :: knock, knock ::

It is nice that people respect the cars ... here's a dude that was parked across from me (not my car!!!) where I go hiking every week:


----------



## Catatafish

Now I'm confused....I always imagined a Ferrari owner would have better parking skills


----------



## hobefabu

YES!


----------



## CaptainCustard

A bit like WW1 bullet, if your name is on it.....

After my 7 series caught fire, I replaced it with an 840. It cost a fortune. I avoided taking it our of the garage to save risking it. I would use taxis or public transport instead. 

One Saturday morning my wife and I took it to a big shopping mall. It was about 2 months old. i parked on the rooftop carpark, as far away away from any other car as I could get. 

When we came back someone had pushed a shopping trolley across the carpark and it had slammed into the passenger side. 

Before I could get it into the body shop someone stole it, and I never saw it again.

&#55357;&#56897;


----------



## slickman

Yes. I will park a little further to avoid door dings. Not far out of the way but a section with vacant spots. Don’t mind the extra walk either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodson

I have a 2019 GMC Denali 1/2 ton truck. Unsure it’s a luxury, but I’m a fanatic about vehicles. I park as far away as possible to prevent door dings, dents, and theft. I will purposely go out of my way to prevent this. It could be the best restaurant in the world, but if the parking lot is packed....I’ll avoid.


----------



## wristplug

Always park far away, even for the daily.


----------



## ryanboude

Every time I do I seem to attract one special individual that for whatever reason decides to park right next to me.... literally a dozen other spots to choose from. I will never understand these folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenng012

Park far away!

I assume that is the right answer, but I don't have an exotic. *cries in poverty*


----------



## jz1094

I dont drive a luxury vehicle and I still park very far away.


----------



## The Watch Ho

ryanboude said:


> Every time I do I seem to attract one special individual that for whatever reason decides to park right next to me.... literally a dozen other spots to choose from. I will never understand these folks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here! What is it with people that do this!? Are they just being twits since they know you are over there alone for a reason?


----------



## Henraa

Parking further away is always the best option. I hate those people who park in the wider parent and child spaces or across two spaces. They don’t realise they are probably more likely to have the car damaged doing that as there’s plenty of people about who will scratch you car if they see you being inconsiderate. Not me personally though as I do t condone that lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey

Everytime


----------



## neilziesing

Audi A4 and yes I always park away from everyone. I also move shopping carts back to the store entrance to pay it forward, to the gods of auto body protection. All this said, I would probably do the same if I had a Ford Pinto....Haha!


----------



## Hardcastle

Every time I get a door ding , I'm reminded to park way off in the corner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76

Park the Porsche as far as possible from any other cars, hardly every parallel park due to fear of curbing wheels (hard since I live in a major city). As for my Range Rover Sport, thats my daily so that gets parked anywhere.


----------



## Username_13

Yes but I always seem to attract other people with similar vehicles who either have the same idea or want to just park their nice car next to another nice car. I don't mind that....I figure they are careful and respectful like I am.


----------



## sithjedi333

I don't. Dings happen and are a fact of life.


----------



## Username_13

sithjedi333 said:


> I don't. Dings happen and are a fact of life.


Reminds me of when I lived in Newport Beach and ran down to Chronic Taco one day for lunch and some lady had parked her McLaren right in front of the nail salon there in the same shopping center....just right there with the other cars. LOL. Must be nice to be that wealthy!


----------



## adam_svt

all depends where I am and what kind of car im parking next to


----------



## gaurdianarc

When I used to drive an Audi I just made sure I never parked under a tree. The sap was a killer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

I’m guilty of this. Right next to a bollard / wall on one side and as far away from the entrance as available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blancareeman

Nice one! And i really like your concern.


----------



## Blancareeman

This is an informative topic and i like it.


----------



## krakle

I park further away for many reasons... the #1 being that the spots next to you will always be filled and depending how long you are parked the chances of a door ding is greater and #2 Closer to the front will have people walking by and accidentally brushing up against your car the entire time. At the airport it's especially important to park FAR away. Not due to the cars next to you but due to people with luggage walking in between trying to find their car.


----------



## nicholascanada

I park my non-luxury car far from big SUVs etc..but not too far to look out of place and bring on trouble.


----------



## Kgriffin18

Normally in a parking lot I park in the back to avoid door dings.


----------



## Derek411

I park my old not luxury car far away cause it's mint and I like the walk. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

I’ve always parked far away (luxury car or not) and preferably in a corner to limit my exposure to the inconsiderate idiots that open their doors into the sides of adjacent cars.....


----------



## LowIQ

I do all of my shopping per pedes.......

The car, despite not being really a luxury car but having all the bells and whistles top cars have these days is either in the garage or out in the wild...


----------



## Alfa2600

Yep park in the least conjested part of the carpark, usually furthest from the entrance. Never between SUV's and never next to anyone with child seats in the car. Only then you get the learner drivers practising reverse parking 😖😆


----------



## zygomatic21

Yes. I park away from vehicles as much as possible. However, my car is a magnet: it never fails that I'll come out and find someone parked next to me, even with open spaces nearby.


----------



## Evil Minion

I definitely try not to park in the busy area of a lot unless I'm literally going to be in and out in 5 minutes or so. 
Otherwise it's closer to the back for me.


----------



## TimeIsOnMySide

Not sure it qualifies as luxury but my toy is a pristine 2010 Camaro 2SS with less than 7k on the clock. In the unlikely event that I do park in a mall or grocery parking lot I not only park far away but I take up two spots


----------



## byunts

I used to care a lot, but I concluded that it’s not worth worrying over. I lease my cars now (currently 2019 BMW m4cs) and think of them as rentals and treat em that way. They’re fairly generous with how much wear you return the car with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bsubtown

I park my 2500 far away from others if I can. At first it was because I wanted to keep it nice. After having it for 3 years I still park far away but mostly because it is easier to get into and out of spots with the crap turning radius it has. I also have three little kids so parking far from others has the benefit of them not dinning doors of both my truck or other cars.


----------



## forsakenfury

I park faraway in my Camry. But that's cause I have alot of garbage parkers in South Florida.


----------



## G1Ninja

Like expensive watches, it's best to have an everyday driving car that you can park where ever you want and not get worried. And for the luxury car, drive that to places where there will most likely be other luxury cars. Or reserved parking for you.


----------



## dandigangi

Absolutely. No questions asked. But you always have to know that someone will still come all the way out just to park next to you either way.


----------



## Familyman310

Yes! I need at least 10 empty parking spaces in all directions and I park even further from cart return cages.

Pictured below, my wife and I took 2 of our cars since we were entertaining guests. We dropped them off at the restaurant and then we drove through the restaurant parking lot to the adjacent closed bank's empty parking lot.

I will walk an extra 100 feet any time any day over getting a ding or scratch on my cars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

Familyman310 said:


> Yes! I need at least 10 empty parking spaces in all directions and I park even further from cart return cages.
> 
> Pictured below, my wife and I took 2 of our cars since we were entertaining guests. We dropped them off at the restaurant and then we drove through the restaurant parking lot to the adjacent closed bank's empty parking lot.
> 
> I will walk an extra 100 feet any time any day over getting a ding or scratch on my cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice cars! But man that sounds like a lot of commitment. Do you ever valet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

Airlyss said:


> Nice cars! But man that sounds like a lot of commitment. Do you ever valet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pay the valet fee and park myself. I always ask to have my car parked right in front. They almost always let me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cratercraver

I used to have a car that was beyond my means and so I was always stressed out about parking it and potentially getting small scratches or dings in it due to others' carelessness. That experience, after selling that car, taught me that I should only buy stuff that I can "afford" to get damaged without it devastating me.


----------



## thetony007

i am weird.
i was thinking park far away as means of stealth wealth..to let people not see you got a fine ass ride, thinking that you will be showing off lol.

but if i did have a fine car, i definitely would like to park far.


----------



## jkpa

I did and I still got scraped by a moron in a red car. My car was black so that looked nice. No note left of course. 

Now I drive a more regular car and park wherever.


----------



## Emre

Sometimes they come and find you, doesn't matter where you park. When I saw those spikes I silently drove away...


----------



## SolarPower

I DD my car, so I park with little thinking about particular location.. 









One day you may get rewarded with a good neighbor


----------



## Olds64

I never park too close when I drive my 71 Oldsmobile. It's too big for modern parking spaces. :-d









Really, this picture is staged. Not for this thread, but I thought it was appropriate. ;-)


----------



## roy.erlich36

I don't have a luxury vehicle but i park away where i can because there is a very bad problem of parking space here...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaP99

If I'm out in the old classic, it has lower bumpers than modern cars and is very susceptible to damage even from a light tap, so if I'm parallel parking I will try to park away from other cars in a stand-alone spot, or at the very end so the grille doesn't get backed into. Her sheet metal is thick enough that I don't worry about door dings and she's also a "survivor" and not a concours car so she already has some blemishes. My other vehicle is a Land Cruiser and they look better well-used so I don't mind a few signs of use.


----------



## drlagares

Yupppp far far away from others!


----------



## dan360

Usually try to park far away from others even in my beaters. But idiots will find me anyway.


----------



## Birddog1

I have always parked away from the crowd no matter what I drive, including my current Ford F250 crew cab. I do not like dents.


----------



## tmvle5m

No. I don't care about door ding.


----------



## drlagares

I park far just for the extra steps!


----------



## FedoraFuego

Hell yeah. Far far away

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

There are classics and then there are classics. If I were driving a $100k+ vintage car, I'd be paranoid always. I drive an 18 year old Lexus LX470 so my concerns are probably different. Besides, where I live and park is a lot different than most of you. 








Dirt is a bigger issue but I wash it yearly whether it needs it or not...


----------



## Z0Tex

I park in a spot at work that in view of one of our security cameras. If anything happens at work, its recorded. Away from home I park far out or at least in an end spot so one side of my car is protected.


----------



## gnn

Always park in a "safe" spot...and it helps with my daily walking goal!


----------



## PeteJ

SunnyDaze said:


> The title says it all. For those of us who drive luxury vehicles: Do you park at the far end of a parking lot for the sake of sparing your ride from door dings?
> 
> Just curious...


I drive an X5, it's too big for most parking spaces in the UK, so in a word - yes.

I go to the top of multi-storey car parks or park far away in larger single level jobbies.

I've driven a 5 Series and a 7 Series and done the same with those for the same reasons.


----------



## OrionBets

I work on self driving cars. Soon, it won't matter where I park since I will be able to summon them!


----------



## watchRus

OrionBets said:


> I work on self driving cars. Soon, it won't matter where I park since I will be able to summon them!


Too bad you are not working on developing dent-free, scratch-free cars.


----------



## jfdeasy9608

I typically try to park in a spot where only one side of the car is exposed. Cuts down the possibility of getting tagged on one side.


----------



## Buschyfor3

Always park in the “north 40” anywhere I go. Sadly, too many inconsiderate (read: idiot) drivers who can’t park a car to save their life and have nothing better to do than ding your doors because they “can’t be bothered”


----------



## The Professional

Yes, but for other reasons as well. I'm impatient and don't want to wait for a spot up front. The walk is good for you.


----------



## sleepyhead123

I won't park in a space too small and generally won't park next to someone who doesn't park properly, but no. I love my AMG and Mazda and don't try to get dings, but it is a car. Just like my watch. My car isn't a garage queen. My watch isn't a . . . drawer queen? I use them and little things here and there is part and parcel to ownership. When I see a completely pristine car that's a few years old I just feel sad since the car basically sits there and does nothing.


----------



## Mediocre

No, never have.


----------



## cheveuxroux

Not a luxury vehicle owner, but still park in less crowded areas if for no other reason than to ensure easy ingress.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Everyone that drives with me gets mad cause I like to park in the very back ; it’s good exercise lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheveuxroux

dan360 said:


> Usually try to park far away from others even in my beaters. But idiots will find me anyway.


Despite parking away from other cars, some drivers still park next to me. 
Gotta be a masters thesis in psychology for someone interested in human behavior.


----------



## cheveuxroux

OrionBets said:


> I work on self driving cars. Soon, it won't matter where I park since I will be able to summon them!


Since Smart Phones became common place, my cars have been rear-ended by Bozos that were too busy to look through their windshields at what is in front while driving.

Self-driving cars accepted in large numbers, however, may initiate very high insurance rates and government penalties ( humans considerd to dangerous to drive ). for those who want to drive their classic collector cars on public roads.


----------



## Dmartini

I never park far away, but I do look for a space with plenty of room, no one close on either side


----------



## kritameth

Yep. Some of you may understand this pain, but the one time I let it slip, be it carelessness, rushing, or whatever, and parked next to another car I came back to see the car next to me gone, and a nice door mark on my door. I was very irritated, but at least it buffed out. Left the person plenty of space to get in his car, not much more I could've done except park in a different lot.


----------



## Bswcollection

Depends where I’m parking...if in a questionable area (some good restaurants are in those areas) then I’ll pay for valet when I can but just use discretion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

I tend to park farther back in the emptier spots for the extra steps! (Even high end areas have a-holes who dont know how to park).

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don60

I never take a (nice) car to a parking lot.
I take the car on a drive then back home.
I used to park far out way back when but after
Scratches and cigarette burns on the paint no more.


----------



## nsims

Yes. In most public lots except where there are other luxe vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

I park far even in my beater. I don’t like parking lots and princess parking isn’t worth it for me to begin with.


----------



## Fernweh

My car is constantly being hit and dinged from the irresponsible public. In the USA it's a free for all in the parking lots. No one has any respect. I've seen so many cases of idiots slamming their doors open into other cars and not even acknowledging it. In Germany, it's more respectful and there aren't tons of shopping carts being left all over the place.. but people are still people. I park far away in both places.


----------



## Kjian414

I street park in NYC so I'm Fvked either way


----------



## zengineer

Always, regardless of luxury level.










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevral

I park my very regular car as far away from other cars as possible. No scratches or dents in 5 years.

My wife parks her very regular car wherever. Both side doors have dents from other cars' doors and the front end has obvious shopping cart dents. And it's 2 years newer than mine.

Edit: if I absolutely have to park next to someone I try to find the most expensive fossil-fuel car in the parking lot.


----------



## concavecircle

I'm okay parking near other cars if there's enough space that they can open their door nearly all the way. Maybe I'm lucky but I find people are at least respectful of my prettier cars, and I haven't noticed major chips or scratches where you'd expect them on my parent's cars. Bumper damage from parking seems to be much more common and I try to leave a lot of room there when I can.

However if the parking spots are all narrow and the cars are parked close, I definitely try to find the spot at the end of the row and give a lot of extra space to the next car over.


----------



## mp_chronorides

Heck yes! But of course there's always that one dofus who will still park right next to you 😑


----------



## VincentG

I drive a vintage 4runner live in SW Florida and park where ever the shade is, no matter how far.


----------



## RHS

What price range vs means come in to play. And how long you’ve owned the vehicle.


----------



## TimeCapsoul

No matter how far I park, half the time there is still someone right next to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cipollawatchco

I have an M4 right now, and yes I definitely park away from other cars


----------



## one1speed

I also try to be careful where I park. Just realized I have a nice mark on the corner of my bumper where it seems some idiot was too lazy to backup all the way and thought they'd simply hit my bumper instead. Frustrating!


----------



## cheungzafun

I prefer to park my car further, because I don't want the attention (I have a porsche 992). I realized that nothing good comes out of having colleagues, or acquaintance know you drive a luxury car. I would even argue, people tend to give lower raises, or less opportunities to the people who "already have enough money".

Also, yes, I dont want to get dinged or scratched parking in crowded spots =)


----------



## SolarPower

No.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Don't drive a luxury vehicle, but I always park my beater island car next to one. Great way to avoid door dings.


----------



## bwh21335

Yes I park in the back lot always no matter what.


----------



## Morlock

Yes, the most isolated spot in the lot


----------



## Seabee1

Tekkamaki said:


> Don't drive a luxury vehicle, but I always park my beater island car next to one. Great way to avoid door dings.


same here, not to mention why would anyone want to steal my car when there's a perfectly good steal-able luxury car right next to mine


----------



## TimeCapsoul

Parked far, far away










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

